# Мобильная связь > Мобильный контент >  Троянец Triada проникает в самое «сердце» Android

## Tcinet

«Лаборатория Касперского» обнаружила мобильный троянец Triada, который с технической точки зрения значительно превосходит все аналогичные зловреды. Отличительными особенностями Triada являются его способность внедрять свой код во все приложения, имеющиеся на зараженном устройстве, и менять логику их работы. Угроза особенно актуальна для пользователей Android версии 4.4.4 и более ранних.

Доступ ко всем приложениям Triada получает в результате использования процесса Zygote, который является шаблоном для всех Android-приложений. Попадая в этот процесс, зловред становится частью шаблона. Это первый случай эксплуатирования злоумышленниками процесса Zygote; ранее подобные техники рассматривались исключительно с теоретической точки зрения. Другой особенностью Triada является его модульная структура. Основная программа-загрузчик устанавливает на устройство различные модули зловреда, обладающие теми функциями, которые на данный момент нужны злоумышленникам. При этом троянец скрывает свои модули из списка установленных приложений и пакетов, а также из списков запущенных сервисов. Все они хранятся в системных папках, доступ к которым зловред получает благодаря незаконно приобретенным правам суперпользователя.

----------

